# Summer crazies.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Only in the Summer will you get pings like this.

No way. Just - NO. Grow the eff up.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Deduct $5 for gas you make $0.75.

Nice one....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It would be Itallian WATER by the time you got there.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> It would be Itallian WATER by the time you got there.


Exactly. Which was my point.

Now, I *do* happen to have a working freezer in my car _and_ it even happenned to be turned on right then and was at -10C…

But the arsehat decided to be a spoiled entitled brat and get the peasants to fetch them ONE difficult to transport item for nothing. Good luck with that. Dumb ****.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Hate to tell you but after seeing screenshots of pings for months, it’s just not summer it happens now. I can’t comprehend how with the outrageous gas prices and so many low offers, drivers are making it. When I drove, gas was $3 LESS a gallon.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Hate to tell you but after seeing screenshots of pings for months, it’s just not summer it happens now. I can’t comprehend how with the outrageous gas prices and so many low offers, drivers are making it. When I drove, gas was $3 LESS a gallon.


I actually did pretty well so far today compared to previous days (Fathers’ Day was good, too). And stayed relatively busy - had to actually block out a time to eat as my sugar dropped and I about fainted. So I literally tuned out and took 20 minutes to stuff my face with a BLT with jalapenos and chipotle. ‘Cause I love The Burn!!!!

Def >$2/mile. But A LOT of declines, too.

Even UE was decent today. Ima shooketh.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Hate to tell you but after seeing screenshots of pings for months, it’s just not summer it happens now. I can’t comprehend how with the outrageous gas prices and so many low offers, drivers are making it. When I drove, gas was $3 LESS a gallon.


People are using credit cards to stay afloat. 

Me, I have minimized my expenses to dangerous levels. I refuse to borrow more money, and play this sick twisted game.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I actually did pretty well so far today compared to previous days (Fathers’ Day was good, too). And stayed relatively busy - had to actually block out a time to eat as my sugar dropped and I about fainted. So I literally tuned out and took 20 minutes to stuff my face with a BLT with jalapenos and chipotle. ‘Cause I love The Burn!!!!
> 
> Def >$2/mile. But A LOT of declines, too.
> 
> Even UE was decent today. Ima shooketh.


That’s good! I don’t know if you’re hypoglycemic like me with super low blood sugar but mine gets as low as 30. Keep nuts and snacks in your car, especially w/ the heat.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> People are using credit cards to stay afloat.
> 
> Me, I have minimized my expenses to dangerous levels. I refuse to borrow more money, and play this sick twisted game.


Good point and smart of you! I know many people in the upper middle class (I’m not), and they don’t use credit cards and have no issues. But when they’re making $90,000 +a year (midwest states), they still have much extra $. My friend and her husband make $200,000 with no mortgage.

I spend about $600 a month just to commute. That is a huge dent in extra money because my income, while up from 2 years ago, isn’t high enough to cover the increase in everything. Somedays it’s just depressing.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Good point and smart of you! I know many people in the upper middle class (I’m not), and they don’t use credit cards and have no issues. But when they’re making $90,000 +a year midwest states), they still have much extra $. My friend and her husband make $200,000 with no mortgage.
> 
> I spend about $600 a month just to commute. That is a huge dent in extra money because my income, while up from 2 years ago, isn’t high enough to cover the increase in everything. Somedays it’s just depressing.


the fed is trying to kill everyone


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> the fed is trying to kill everyone


No just the middle class and the poor! Although they may save the super poor to harvest their organs. 

They will still need the upper middle class, your engineers, nurses, etc. One of my pax was an RN only for a year, he was making $120,000 as a traveling nurse. Saying that, so you see nurses are not in middle, middle class.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Invisible said:


> No just the middle class and the poor! Although they may save the super poor to harvest their organs.
> 
> They will still need the upper middle class, your engineers, nurses, etc. One of my pax was an RN only for a year, he was making $120,000 as a traveling nurse. Saying that, so you see nurses are not in middle, middle class.


My daughter has been a nurse for 2 years. She made 120k with OT last year. As traveling nurse she could double that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> My daughter has been a nurse for 2 years. She made 120k with OT last year. As traveling nurse she could double that.


Good for her, and I believe it! That pax was also years ago before the pandemic.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

See you would need a tip to make it work. I calculated my car gets 31 mpg and it would cost about $2.44 to go 16 miles for this trip. That's with gas at $4.799/ gallon. 

So I would have a profit of $3.31 before car costs. $3.31 for 30 minutes worth of work= $6.62/hour with no tip. So what are odds of getting a tip in that area?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Here’s a shoutout to @Seamus for sending Guido, the 40-something Builder (or not 😳) from Staten Island with his family my way.









Send more Guidos with families, fewer Parkers and Daniels with identity crises or baby Guidos with sperm and alchohol overload.

Who loves ya?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

RLLY?!? 😂









Have these people heard of buying ice cream in supermarkets if they’re cheap? Sheesh.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

People who order ice cream or Italian ice for delivery are idiots.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Be Right There said:


> People who order ice cream or Italian ice for delivery are idiots.


dummies for sure : )


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

See, now if they tipped appropriately, I and my _fully operating real fridge with freezer _in the back seat wouldve-couldve-mightve.

But it’s a big fat “no”.

I’ll just keep chilling my own stuff.

It boggles the mind how they expect ice cream to get delivered 8-9 miles in this weather. Lets be honest - few people have my setup.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, now if they tipped appropriately, I and my _fully operating real fridge with freezer _in the back seat wouldve-couldve-mightve.
> 
> But it’s a big fat “no”.
> 
> ...


I have an igloo filled with ice in my car.

Mostly to keep my beer cold while I am delivering.

I guess I could use it for ice cream offers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, now if they tipped appropriately, I and my _fully operating real fridge with freezer _in the back seat wouldve-couldve-mightve.
> 
> But it’s a big fat “no”.
> 
> ...


they like melted ice cream : )


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> I have an igloo filled with ice in my car.
> 
> Mostly to keep my beer cold while I am delivering.
> 
> I guess I could use it for ice cream offers.


I have no issues plugging mine in for good offers. Heck, it’s on most of the time for my Pepsi, just need to lower the temperature. But for cheapos?!? Heck no.

Moreover, I have a plug-in pizza carrier. I plug it in for some people. But not for everyone.

It’s MY stuff. I’ll use itif and when I want.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Sometimes, you just gotta laugh. 😂😂😂









Not that it matters, but was a huge house with gated driveway, rock garden, bamboo water garden, hand-carved heavy teak porch furniture (EXPENSIVE, and I know my stuff).

That $0.01 can’t be just a coincidence. That was intentional trolling. C’mon, $8.01?!? Gotta be.

Well played, Sir. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Another one of @Seamus ‘s crazies in town. 








@Seamus, I have but one thing to say sing to you: 🎶_Somebody come get ‘er….🎶_


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah but he just finished binge watching _Jersey Shore_ re-runs so of the 78 items 70 were individually wrapped condoms for him and his buddies, 1 tube of lube, 5 energy drinks and a bag of Fritos. Piece of cake!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, now if they tipped appropriately, I and my _fully operating real fridge with freezer _in the back seat wouldve-couldve-mightve.
> 
> But it’s a big fat “no”.
> 
> ...


I actually keep a cooler with frozen ice in it, so I do know what it takes because I live in Texas of all places and get the Ice Cream run daily if I do deliveries 🚚…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Yeah but he just finished binge watching _Jersey Shore_ re-runs so of the 78 items 70 were individually wrapped condoms for him and his buddies, 1 tube of lube, 5 energy drinks and a bag of Fritos. Piece of cake!


Never again will I let you see my shopping list!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Yeah but he just finished binge watching _Jersey Shore_ re-runs so of the 78 items 70 were individually wrapped condoms for him and his buddies, 1 tube of lube, 5 energy drinks and a bag of Fritos. Piece of cake!


With how much they drink, the condoms are used as balloons. Or water bombs. One of those two.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Sometimes, you just gotta laugh. 😂😂😂
> 
> View attachment 666655
> 
> ...


That proves that Uber hid the tip. No one is going to go in an add $.01 to a tip after delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> That proves that Uber hid the tip. No one is going to go in an add $.01 to a tip after delivery.


Um. Well, that’s kinda obvious. Is why I took it - looked like a hidden tip. And technically, it was. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I didn't know they had 78 items left in the whole store.

I would have taken the offer just to see what it was. I bet it was mostly duplicates.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I didn't know they had 78 items left in the whole store.
> 
> I would have taken the offer just to see what it was. I bet it was mostly duplicates.


Water. Lots and lots of water.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's easy. You know walgreens doesnt have 78 containers of water, unless they expect you to break down the last 3 cases.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Didn’t know where to put this, but as it’s crazies (mine), putting it here.

I just delivered to the most beautiful man I’ve ever seen. And I’m not easily impressed.

Dunno how much he’ll end up tipping - might be ugly - but my eyes are very happy.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Update: yup, his soul is ugly.








So even if he comes through, he’s ugly.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Why didn't you hang around? I was going to tip you later.

Honestly, all the most beautiful women I've met personally were total ******bags and noone knew it but me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Why didn't you hang around? I was going to tip you later.
> 
> Honestly, all the most beautiful women I've met personally were total ******bags and noone knew it but me.


 Eautiful people are spoiled. Society conditions them to feel entitled. I will say this though - the amount of effort it takes to maintain that attractiveness is not something I’m willing to contribute. Also - I’d not want to be them when they get older. Must be devastating.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Well it happened again.

Took some Dunkin to another beautiful (and wealthy) man today. This one was an upgrade over yesterday’s.
(a) they were having a party on their waterfront terrace and there was live music, so I got towiggle my butt on my way to the door
2. It was only 1.6 miles
3. They tipped $12+









Bonus points for it being Dunkin, not some pretentious fancy-shmancy brown toilet water dispensary.

I say he’s CLEARLY more attractive than yesterday’s guy. Imho it’s obvious.


----------

